# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Βλαβη στο ποτενσιομετρο

## aser

Απο το ραδιοκασετοφωνο του αυτοκινητου μου εχει χαλασει το ποτενσιομετρο της εντασης ηχου αλλα δεν ειναι σαν τα γνωστα ποτενσιομετρα που φτανουν μεχρι καποιο γνωστο σημειο κλησεις αλλα απο τα νεα που οσο το γυριζεις δεν σταματαει (ελπιζω να καταλαβατε ποια λεω) αυτα πως φτιαχνωνται; γιατι οσες φορες και να το γυρισω δεξια αριστερα δεν κανει τιποτα μονο πολυ σπανια αφου το πιεσω λιγο τοτε ισος δυναμωση πολυ αποτομα των ηχο η να των χαμηλωση. Με σπρει διορθωνεται;

----------


## Nemmesis

μπα... δεν κανει τπτ το σπρει... τουλαχιστον οταν μου ετυχε εμενα δεν εκανε τπτ... αλλα στο ραδιοκασετοφωνο σου εχει αποσπομενη προσοψη? αν ναι καθαρισε λιγο τις επαφες που εχει... εχω δει να ειναι οξυδεμες οι επαφες που ειναι πανο στο ραδιοκασετοφωνο...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μάλλον δεν είναι ποτενσιόμετρο, αλλά περιστροφικός κωδικοποιητής...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

ουσιαστικα ειναι 2 διακοπτες που αναλιγος πως γυρνας το κουμπι ανοιγει πρωτα ο ενας και μετα ο αλλος

----------


## ggr

Θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις την προσοψη και να ριξεις σπρεει μεσα στον περιστροφικο διακοπτη, αν εισαι τυχερος η βλαβη θα διορθωθει αλλα συνηθως σε αυτους τους διακοπτες φθειρονται οι επαφες τους οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να τον αλλαξεις. Ενδεικτικα σου αναφερω απο δικια μου εμπειρια σε ραδιοκασετοφωνο sony οτι μου στοιχισε 20 ευρω το συγκεκριμενο ανταλλακτικο.

----------


## aser

> Ενδεικτικα σου αναφερω απο δικια μου εμπειρια σε ραδιοκασετοφωνο sony οτι μου στοιχισε 20 ευρω το συγκεκριμενο ανταλλακτικο.


 Και μενα sony ειναι γνωμη μου δεν με συμφερει να αγορασω ανταλλακτικο, αν σκεφτεις ραδιοκασετοφωνο οχι ραδιο cd. Σκεφτομαι αν καθαριζα της επαφες με λιγο οινοπνευμα θα εκανα δουλεια αραγε;

Οσο για το σπρει μου λετε ποιο κατα την γνωμη σας να παρω.

----------


## babisko

Στο radioCD JVC ενός φίλου, είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ποτενσιόμετρο (τέλος πάντων αυτόν το ρυθμιστή έντασης, γιατί σίγουρα δεν είναι ποτενσιόμετρο) και ρίχνοντας λίγο σπρέι επαφών, χωρίς λάδι, λειτούργησε κανονικά και τα προβλήματα εξαφανίστηκαν. Εδώ και δυο μήνες περίπου δουλεύει κανονικά.
Το σπρέι το ρίξαμε χωρίς να λύσουμε τον ρυθμιστή, βγάζοντας την πρόσοψη και από το πλάι με την βοήθεια του λεπτού σωλήνα που συνοδεύει αυτά τα σπρέι.

----------


## gsmaster

Βγάλτο διάλυσέ το, καθάρισέ το, και ίσως παίξει. έχω φτιάξει παρόμοια περίπτωση. Αν δεν φτιάξει, μεγειά το καινούριο ραδιοcd :P

----------


## aser

> Αν δεν φτιάξει, μεγειά το καινούριο ραδιοcd :P


  :Laughing:

----------


## aser

Επαναφερω το θεμα, εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα πως πρεπει να ειναι τα σιδερακια που ακουμπανε. Οταν το ανοιξα αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου ηταν καπως ετσι: diakoptis.jpg

Οσο και αν προσπαθησα παντα μετα μου χαλαει την ευθεια οταν το περιστρεψω, εκτος την αγορα καινουργιο (που θελω να αποφυγω) καμια ιδεα; Θελω να το φτιαξω για να το δωσω σε καποιον δικο μου αλλα και εκεινος δεν θελει να πληρωσει την αγορα καινουργιου ρυθμιστη.
07122010.jpg

----------

